# new 100g tank



## INKlusions

so after starting out with a 20 gallon and overstocking it i went up to a 55g, then added a couple of new fish and overstocked again. now i found a 100g tank and stand online for 100 bucks so i snatched it up, got it running a few day ago and now there's not so much overcrowding.


----------



## SteveC

Very nice set up


----------



## konstargirl

It's so huge!


----------



## INKlusions

SteveC said:


> Very nice set up


thank you!


----------



## INKlusions

konstargirl said:


> It's so huge!


it a little big! but i wouldn't mind getting a bigger one


----------



## INKlusions

so the other night i used a crate and built a canopy for my tank!


----------



## Charlie1

Very nice!


----------



## INKlusions

thank you!!


----------



## P.senegalus

Nice setup, looks like plenty of length. I'm still on the lookout for a deal on a tank bigger than 55 gallons.


----------



## INKlusions

thanks! its 6 feet long and almost 2 feet deep


----------



## INKlusions

P.senegalus said:


> Nice setup, looks like plenty of length. I'm still on the lookout for a deal on a tank bigger than 55 gallons.


keep an eye out on craigslist, that's where i found mine, sometimes you will find someone close that just wants a good sized aquarium gone and will sell it pretty cheap!


----------



## blindkiller85

Tank looks like a 125 not a 100. 72 x 18 x 23 tall.


----------



## INKlusions

blindkiller85 said:


> Tank looks like a 125 not a 100. 72 x 18 x 23 tall.


would be cool to have the extra 25 gallons but its only 17 tall


----------



## OhYesItsMe

What kind of fish are in it.. i see barbs and clown loaches


----------



## INKlusions

OhYesItsMe said:


> What kind of fish are in it.. i see barbs and clown loaches


there are tiger barbs, normal and green, 2 tinfoil barbs, 2 clown loaches a featherfin catfish a pangasius catfish, a rainbow shark, and about 10 assorted cichlids and a spotted green puffer fish. my guess would be i went and over stocked this tank also, but the way i look at it is buy time they get full grown i should be able to get an even bigger tank. im thinking a 300 gallon, if i end up closing in my garage i may just build a huge tank along the outside wall!!


----------



## konstargirl

What a nice set up.


----------



## Blackfinshark

looks great. i'd hate to have to clean that tank though. lol would take 1/2 a day at least.


----------



## blindkiller85

Blackfinshark said:


> looks great. i'd hate to have to clean that tank though. lol would take 1/2 a day at least.


Takes me about 2-4 hours to totally clean the gravel, deco, glass, 30% WC, and clean the filter on my 125. Filter I don't do often because it's an FX5 canister. Generally for a quick WC/algae scrub, little over 1 hour. My pleco, and SAE's take care of the deco for me. I vinegar soak them once a year.


----------



## fishpondcoating

Looks great. I really like your set up. Thanks for sharing


----------

